# How do I get the cdrom working?

## ChuckReese

Hi,

I've used Redhat before, but I'm new to gentoo.  I have a Sony VAIO Z505R with a Targa PCMCIA cdrom.  I have no idea how to get the cdrom working.  

Is there a FAQ for setting up the cdrom?

Here are the symptoms:

I try:

mount /mnt/cdrom

It says:

mount: special device /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 does not exist

Sure enough... there are no files in /dev/cdrom/cdrom0.  

I tried installing the pcmica-cs package, but that did not fix the problem.  Maybe it isn't setup properly.  Feel free to assume I know nothing... it would be pretty close to the truth.

CR

----------

## mksoft

I have no experience with this kind of drive, you might wanna start with CDROM howto specially the section  about pcmcia drives which points to the pcmcia howto.

----------

## drsperm

I am having the same problem.  I have a Dell C840 with a CD/RW/DVD and no cdrom.  Same error as you with the lacking /dev/cdroms/cdrom0.

I just loaded up a generic pc with a generic cdrom with the same problems.

If the moderator or anyone with an answer sees this, it would be appreciated with an answer...especially if it has the answer to handle all 3 modes.

Mark

----------

## ChuckReese

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> I have no experience with this kind of drive, you might wanna start with CDROM howto specially the section  about pcmcia drives which points to the pcmcia howto.

 

I was hoping it would be easier than this.  Looks like a job for my local linux user group.  I certainly won't be able to figure this out on my own.  I'll give gentoo this much... you learn a lot about linux trying to get it going.  

More than I ever intended to.  :Confused: 

CR

----------

## mksoft

One question, do you have PCMCIA support compiled in the kernel (or as module)  :Question: 

----------

## ChuckReese

I think it is compiled into the kernel (not a module), but I don't know what all the options do in "make menuconfig".  I may not have everything I need.

CR

----------

## drsperm

In my case PCMCIA is not built into the kernel.  I have had no problems with other distros (SuSE, Redhat, etc...)

Yes, my PCMCIA isn't working either, but hey, one thing at a time...

Mark

----------

## nutts

I have an old (Carrera) laptop with an interchangeable internal floppy and non-bootable cdrom. After much messing around i gave up on the cdrom and got hold of a copy of tomsrtbt from http://www.toms.net/rb and put it on a floppy, booted from this and then my NetGear PCMCIA ethernet card worked immediately on booting.

Then I had to just configure the networking for my network, and copy (via NFS) the Gentoo tar.gz file over to it, and take the install from there.

(unfortuntately, it being a 586 i had to build from stage1 - how painful that was!)

I know it's not specifically your problem, but it might be of some use if you have an ethernet PCMCIA card and another machine. Or maybe tomsrtbt will recognise your CDROM drive?

Good luck!

Mark.

----------

